# Bowden Spacelander............Can we talk?



## Evans200 (Sep 25, 2016)

Not that I'll ever own one, but I've always been fascinated by the Spacelander and its history. And I notice that not a lot is said about them here on the CABE. So, if it's OK, I'd like to start a discussion about them, pro and con. Who owns one (or more than one), what are they worth in the real world, stuff like that. Have at it guys!


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Sep 25, 2016)

Can't help really at all on the information but I share your curiousity and would love to learn more as well.


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Sep 25, 2016)

...


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Evans200 (Sep 25, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> View attachment 363455 View attachment 363456 View attachment 363457 View attachment 363458
> 
> View attachment 363460



Any descriptions to go with the pics? Thanks.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 25, 2016)

I guess there's not much to talk about!


----------



## Boris (Sep 25, 2016)

Opinions are always going to be subjective. But to me, that front fender is absolutely grotesque. And the way that stupid little seat just pokes up out of the whole blob, YUCK! Form certainly doesn't follow function in this failed design experiment. The best visual design element in this bike to me is the space in the center of the bike, where there is no bike at all. Just my opinion.


----------



## vincev (Sep 25, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Opinions are always going to be subjective. But to me that front fender is absolutely grotesque, and the way the stupid little seat just pokes up of the whole blob, YUCK. Form certainly doesn't follow function in this failed experiment. The best thing about this bike to me is the space in the center of the bike, where there is no bike. Just my opinion.



Keep your disturbing comments in the break room ! Now I need to find a "Safe Space"


----------



## vincev (Sep 25, 2016)

cant we all just agree and stop the arguing? Cant we all just get along?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 25, 2016)

Bowden had some "far out" designs that predicted where technology eventually would go. He produced a stored energy bicycle in the 1940s that had a dynamo hub store energy from a downhill to be used as a powered rider assist when traveling up hill. Today, we have rider assisted electric hub bikes. The Spacelander's use of alternative material in a frame in some ways predicts the eventual use of carbon fiber in a frame, even if it came out years earlier. I think the bicycle is relatively ugly, but it's the experimental thinking in it, especially alternative materials, that makes it noteworthy.


----------



## momo608 (Sep 25, 2016)

I like it. Probably not very well made or durable with the components mounted to fiberglass. There was a reproduction which sell for a lot less than the  originals. There's plenty of info to be found with a simple google search. Here's an original that sold in 2010 for 10.5k but one or two bikes sold at auction is not a solid way of determining value. It's worth what someone is willing to pay at any given moment like anything rare. 

"designed by Benjamin Bowden in 1946 and finally produced for only one year in 1960 by Bomard Industries of Grand Havens, Michigan. Only 522 examples were ever produced. One is on loan to the Smithsonian Museum in Washington, DC. The Spacelander features a fiberglass monoque frame with dual headlights and dual tail lights built right into the body. This trophy winning Spacelander is original meadow green and includes the optional rare carrier rack and optional handle bar mounted headlights. Includes original box. 72" L. CORRECTION – Does NOT include original bicycle box."









https://new.liveauctioneers.com/item/7291942


----------



## bairdco (Sep 25, 2016)

I think they're pretty cool looking. My mom had a picture of her riding one in the 60's at a world's fair or something. Wish I could find the pic, but...

I just think it's cool that someone made something totally different than a schwinn canti at that time.

And I think schwinn got jealous, based on this concept bike that looks like a diner on wheels:


----------



## Boris (Sep 25, 2016)

Removed comment. Now it just looks like Evans200 and fordmike65 liked my removed comment post.


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 25, 2016)

green bike is painted , he did not produce the energy wheel as mentioned above , it was only a thought ,..Many lies or mis representations of Bens work , is printed ,   I visited him many times , and heard the word ,   walter branche


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 25, 2016)

momo608 said:


> I like it. Probably not very well made or durable with the components mounted to fiberglass. There was a reproduction which sell for a lot less than the  originals. There's plenty of info to be found with a simple google search. Here's an original that sold in 2010 for 10.5k but one or two bikes sold at auction is not a solid way of determining value. It's worth what someone is willing to pay at any given moment like anything rare.
> 
> "designed by Benjamin Bowden in 1946 and finally produced for only one year in 1960 by Bomard Industries of Grand Havens, Michigan. Only 522 examples were ever produced. One is on loan to the Smithsonian Museum in Washington, DC. The Spacelander features a fiberglass monoque frame with dual headlights and dual tail lights built right into the body. This trophy winning Spacelander is original meadow green and includes the optional rare carrier rack and optional handle bar mounted headlights. Includes original box. 72" L. CORRECTION – Does NOT include original bicycle box."
> 
> ...



whoever bought this bike ,made a mistake


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 25, 2016)

Still think it's the ugliest bike this side of that outboard motor company made bike.... hork 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 26, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Opinions are always going to be subjective. But to me, that front fender is absolutely grotesque. And the way that stupid little seat just pokes up out of the whole blob, YUCK! Form certainly doesn't follow function in this failed design experiment. The best visual design element in this bike to me is the space in the center of the bike, where there is no bike at all. Just my opinion.



Glad to see you are back to your old self


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 26, 2016)

Is it true that the reproduction bikes are worth more than the originals?


----------



## stoney (Sep 26, 2016)

Unfortunately I don't have anything good to say about the Spacelander. I put them with the Evinrude.  They are both tops on the ugly bike list.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> I guess there's not much to talk about!




You can do  a quick Google search and learn about Ben Bowden and the bicycles. Personally I don't care for the Bowdens for a few reasons; 1. its a middleweight, 2. they are fragile and tend to break 3. just dorky looking to me. Ok so not my cup of tea but this would be a good topic for a short article and there is enough on the web to put something together--and I nominate you, Al, to carry the Bowden torch! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 26, 2016)

If I handed the book about bicycles to anyone one the street, I could guarantee which pages they would stop to look at.
The Bowden Spacelander would be one of them.
Like it or not, it definitely gets your attention.
Usually followed by an audible, WTF!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 26, 2016)

It was a different time.... cars were redesigned every year(visually), compact cars debuted, odd colored appliances, the two piece bathing suit...etc.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 26, 2016)

bairdco said:


> I think they're pretty cool looking. My mom had a picture of her riding one in the 60's at a world's fair or something. Wish I could find the pic, but...
> 
> I just think it's cool that someone made something totally different than a schwinn canti at that time.
> 
> ...



Someone need to build this Schwinn...... Rat Rod Build off...hint, hint....


----------



## bairdco (Sep 26, 2016)

Just get an orange moped, take off the motor, add a windscreen, and you're done.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 26, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> You can do  a quick Google search and learn about Ben Bowden and the bicycles. Personally I don't care for the Bowdens for a few reasons; 1. its a middleweight, 2. they are fragile and tend to break 3. just dorky looking to me. Ok so not my cup of tea but this would be a good topic for a short article and there is enough on the web to put something together--and I nominate you, Al, to carry the Bowden torch! V/r Shawn



I've read up on Ben and the bikes, purpose of the post was to get members opinions, seems mostly negative. Still curious to see if anyone here actually owns one, and if they like it very much. As to me writing an article, thanks for the nomination Shawn. Maybe someday if/when I retire and have more time!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 26, 2016)

I have a good friend that has one and to my knowledge he has never ridden it. It just sits in his basement. I looked the bike over pretty close and frankly just wasn't impressed with the construction of the thing. I know there are some that think this is the coolest thing on two wheels. I'm just not in that camp. V/r Shawn


----------



## momo608 (Sep 26, 2016)

I still like it


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 26, 2016)

I've never seen one in real life, only pictures. And I DO like them, so I'll count myself in as part of the minority. Part of what appeals to me about bikes in general is the unusual and rare. Same with cars. I'll walk right past a 57 Chevy or 65 Mustang to look at a DeSoto, Edsel, or Hudson. Looks aren't everything, so I can understand that the construction and quality of the Spacelander may leave a lot to be desired. I give Ben Bowden a lot of credit. To design the Spacelander must have taken a lot of guts, especially considering it was 1946. Nearly all of these never make it past the drawing stage. In 1946, it must have been off the charts. In 1960, it was still too much. But then again, we were supposed to have flying cars in 1960, and that didn't happen either. I'll consider the Spacelander to be to bicycles what the Tucker was to cars: Too much too soon and too shaky! But rare as hell, and certainly mot every ones cup of tea.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 26, 2016)

I was 7 when that bike was produced and I can tell you that I wouldn't have given that thing a second look, after I puked. It would have taken a special type person that's impervious to stick beatings or thrown rocks to buy/ride one of those. But hey, there were thousands of Americans that spent their hard earned money on a Yugo when they hit American soil.


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 26, 2016)

Personally I'd like to acquire 1 of each and every unique bicycle ever produced.
         although this may not be my first choice it's in the top 10 or so.
       If every member here wanted one there wouldn't enough to go around..
                  No matter what, its a Cool design.


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 26, 2016)

There are one or two as I understand it at Chesnut Hollow not from you.   Maybe it would be a good dual purpose trip?


----------



## Boris (Sep 26, 2016)

I'd like to see someone accidentally back over one of these with a car.


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 26, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I'd like to see someone accidentally back over one of these with a car.



Lay one down in front of my jeep and you can see someone do it on purpose! LOL!


----------



## vincev (Sep 26, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I'd like to see someone accidentally back over one of these with a car.



Why do you want to start trouble.Cant we get along and love the Bowden? You seem to be hateful of the Cheeto and the Bowden.Cant we love all of Gods bikes.


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 26, 2016)

vincev said:


> Why do you want to start trouble.Cant we get along and love the Bowden? You seem to be hateful of the Cheeto and the Bowden.Cant we love all of Gods bikes.



If they bred and had offspring it would look like a hooker from detroit's clothes mated with a turd.


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 26, 2016)

Did you see that Pawn Stars where Chumlee was cruising through some neighborhood and came upon a guy who had a nice Spacelander sitting outside? I think he paid $8000 for it, and it was in great shape, maybe the original owner, but I don't remember.....I always think I want one, but then I think that it is a middleweight and will not be a good rider, and if it is not a good rider, then I am usually out. If one came along at a good price I would pick it up, I do like the look! Can anyone confirm the ride?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 26, 2016)

IngoMike said:


> Did you see that Pawn Stars where Chumlee was cruising through some neighborhood and came upon a guy who had a nice Spacelander sitting outside? I think he paid $8000 for it, and it was in great shape, maybe the original owner, but I don't remember.....I always think I want one, but then I think that it is a middleweight and will not be a good rider, and if it is not a good rider, then I am usually out. If one came along at a good price I would pick it up, I do like the look! Can anyone confirm the ride?



That's shet was planted... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 26, 2016)

All I have to say is this.... remember that itchy feeling you get on your hands when you rub old fiberglass?... well imagine that on yer nuts and legs... end of discussion 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 27, 2016)

What I find hilarious is the fact most of you hate a Phantom but would squirt all over this pile....its rare for one reason...nobody bought it

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 27, 2016)

.......


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 27, 2016)

IngoMike said:


> Did you see that Pawn Stars where Chumlee was cruising through some neighborhood and came upon a guy who had a nice Spacelander sitting outside? I think he paid $8000 for it, and it was in great shape, maybe the original owner, but I don't remember.....I always think I want one, but then I think that it is a middleweight and will not be a good rider, and if it is not a good rider, then I am usually out. If one came along at a good price I would pick it up, I do like the look! Can anyone confirm the ride?



Did you see the episode that all of them find whatever is rare?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 27, 2016)

there's a guy out here who wants one of these in the worst way, and every time he mentions it, everyone tenses up, they don't want to hurt his feelings by expressing their true feelings. 
I think if I found one out here for sale, I'd post it here saying how terribly much I wanted it and "accidently" post the GPS coordinates with it and hope it moved to Virginia.


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 27, 2016)

I love the Bowden Spacelander for the very same reasons many of you seem to hate it... it's fragile, impractical, and broke easily. The design was was so over-the-top kids wholeheartedly rejected it, and thought it was ugly. It was also reportedly _more expensive_ than Schwinn's best offering, the Phantom, at $89.50.

I like it because it has transcended it's original intention as a bicycle, and has become *art*. That's right, I said it. Go ahead, get your torches and pitch forks... warm up the tar, and break open the bag of feathers. Personally, I love the reaction it gets. I like when people see my Higgins or Autocycle and say "what a neat old bike", but I LOVE it when people see the Bowden and say "what the HELL is that??!" They want to know all about it. Like good art, it makes you react.... positively, or negatively, there is an _emotional reaction_. When Picasso went to his abstract style from his early naturalistic style, many people hated it, and didn't get it at all. But with the passage of time, it has not only been accepted, but celebrated as genius. It is often said he was way ahead of his time... like old Ben Bowden, he was ahead of his time too.

The Spacelander may have been ugly, rejected, unpopular and almost an instant failure in 1960 when it came out, but 56 years later it represents a small glimpse into an era of design innovation that likely inspired many other things to come. Without design failures like the Spacelander, you would not have the successes... every design simply cannot be a winner; that contrast is what pushes things forward.

I can totally imagine riding down the block at dusk with dual, built-in head lights and tail lights glowing, looking like an alien spaceship floating along.... nothing like it. In reality, I have never ridden it, nor do I ever plan to, I have many other bikes I can ride; this one is strictly to look at. I'd probably bust this one on the first pedal with my fat arse if I tried to ride it... precisely why so few exist today.

Mine is an original in _Cliffs of Dover white_, which is cast in the fiberglass, not painted. It's a very low serial number (number 8 off the assembly line), possibly the lowest known. At the moment it's at my shop with several other very well known, and desirable vintage bicycles, but everyone, whether they know vintage bikes or not, goes straight for the Bowden when they see the group, flat out ignoring my Hextube Silver King, my Elgin Robin, my orig. paint JC Higgins batwing Color-flow, and Autocycle.

Since these photos, the seat has been changed out for the correct, original, Mertens saddle. All else is correct & original, including the Carlisle Airflyte tires.

The number of existing, original Spacelanders is said to be quite low, possibly under 50. It is said 522 were produced originally, but many broke or were otherwise destroyed. They have sold privately from $4K up to $20K (one sold at the Schwinn family auction in 2003 for that price). The few I have tracked prices of seem to be in the $12 to $15K range for a complete, correct, and damage free example.

Reproductions do exist, and tend to sell for $2500-$4K. They lack certain refinements of the originals, but are still quite cool, and pretty faithful representations.

Unusual, interesting, and avant garde the Spacelander speaks to a very narrow time in history when designers were pushing the envelope, and trying to show what the future could hold. Love it or hate it, the Bowden Spacelander illicits strong reactions, and _that_ is what makes it iconic, and why it's so valuable.


----------



## mike j (Sep 27, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I was 7 when that bike was produced and I can tell you that I wouldn't have given that thing a second look, after I puked. It would have taken a special type person that's impervious to stick beatings or thrown rocks to buy/ride one of those. But hey, there were thousands of Americans that spent their hard earned money on a Yugo when they hit American soil.



I'm of that era too, and after we were done puking, we would have done to that what we did to all are other bikes. Gotten rid of all the unneeded crap on it that slowed us down. Wouldn't have been much left.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 27, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> I love the Bowden Spacelander for the very same reasons many of you seem to hate it... it's fragile, impractical, and broke easily. The design was was so over-the-top kids wholeheartedly rejected it, and thought it was ugly. It was also reportedly _more expensive_ than Schwinn's best offering, the Phantom, at $89.50.
> 
> I like it because it has transcended it's original intention as a bicycle, and has become *art*. That's right, I said it. Go ahead, get your torches and pitch forks... warm up the tar, and break open the bag of feathers. Personally, I love the reaction it gets. I like when people see my Higgins or Autocycle and say "what a neat old bike", but I LOVE it when people see the Bowden and say "what the HELL is that??!" They want to know all about it. Like good art, it makes you react.... positively, or negatively, it makes you react _emotionally_. When Picasso went to his abstract style from his early naturalistic style, many people hated it, and didn't get it at all. But with the passage of time, it has not only been accepted, but celebrated as genius. It is often said he was way ahead of his time... like old Ben Bowden, he was ahead of his time too.
> 
> ...




you can park it in front of your Dymaxion house!


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 27, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> There are one or two as I understand it at Chesnut Hollow not from you.   Maybe it would be a good dual purpose trip?



I've been there a couple of times and I don't remember seeing a Spacelander. They do appear in videos of the place. Either they sold them or I walked past one and don't remember seeing it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 27, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> I've been there a couple of times and I don't remember seeing a Spacelander. They do appear in videos of the place. Either they sold them or I walked past one and don't remember seeing it.


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 27, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> you can park it in front of your Dymaxion house!




Yes! Or next to my Stout Scarab. Actually, I plan to display it at the coffee house I'm building. It was also featured in a book called Blast Off! which doubled as the catalog for a museum show of vintage robots and space toys... it actually hung in a museum as art.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Sep 27, 2016)

Craig Morrow, Bicycle Heaven Museum, Pittsburgh, PA has the largest collection known of Bowdens.  Visit his museum and view his collection, or contact him with questions.

Thank you
Howard Gordon


----------



## momo608 (Sep 27, 2016)

Not too long ago someone here put up a barn find ratty version of one of these and guys were falling all over themselves complimenting the find and the bike. The Bowden is ugly compared to this! something else going on here that has nothing to do with the bike.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 27, 2016)

They are more than just a bike! They are a movement, a risk, a vision. 
This bike is the definition of which we all need to do more. Make your vision and dreams a reality. 

I love to read and learn about a whole lot of useless info lol! 
I read the Harry Miller book and was floored by his dreams and visions.  He built so many engines and cars that failed and he kept on truckin until he started winning races and broke speed records. 

Mr. Bowden designed a cool looking bike that was way before its time and most people werent ready for this. Back in those days it was all ab out utilitarian vehicles, bikes that could get you somewhere with no hassle, or bikes that can hold a lot of groceries like a cycle truck. Im sure if he continued designing and perfecting his dream it would be perfected. 

So like Marty McFly said on back to the future, maybe you guys arent ready for RockN Roll!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 27, 2016)

momo608 said:


> ...something else going on here that has nothing to do with the bike.




Of course! that's the way things are 
To paraphrase @Balloonatic : contrast is part of what makes things interesting.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 27, 2016)

This one is for 37Fleetwood. I give you kudos for even attempting to design your own line of bicycles. Now you will get to see and experience the process of R and D just like Mr. Bowden did. I went through the same thing. Trial and error when designing all my bicycle accessories. Tons of money and time my brother, money and time!


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you all for your posts!
Reading them has been very educational and entertaining. I've concluded that the Spacelander is one of those "love them or hate them" bikes, and love came in a distant 2nd place! I'm one of the minority that is fond of the bike. I've also concluded that if the Spacelander was a ballooner, it's popularity might be a lot stronger, which tells me that sometimes tire size is more of a factor in collecting than style is. I don't find that to be strange, every collector has criteria to base his collection on, and most don't make exceptions to their "rules".  I wonder if anyone has attempted to put together a "registry" of original Spacelanders. And I wonder how many of the 522 made in 1960 are accounted for. Seems that Bicycle Heaven in PA might be the king of Spacelanders in terms of bikes owned, and also for parts availability. Maybe I'll visit them next year on vacation and check them out. All in all, I'm glad I made this post. Keep the responses coming!


----------



## momo608 (Sep 27, 2016)

I have a seven year old daughter. I often ask her questions about aesthetics or her interpretations of colors and other things I want unbiased or un jaded opinions on, simple things. I get the straight honest answers that only a kid can give. I'm careful to not voice my opinion before she does. I asked her what she thought of the Bowden, she said it looked like a clown bike.


----------



## sarmis (Sep 27, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> I love the Bowden Spacelander for the very same reasons many of you seem to hate it... it's fragile, impractical, and broke easily. The design was was so over-the-top kids wholeheartedly rejected it, and thought it was ugly. It was also reportedly _more expensive_ than Schwinn's best offering, the Phantom, at $89.50.
> 
> I like it because it has transcended it's original intention as a bicycle, and has become *art*. That's right, I said it. Go ahead, get your torches and pitch forks... warm up the tar, and break open the bag of feathers. Personally, I love the reaction it gets. I like when people see my Higgins or Autocycle and say "what a neat old bike", but I LOVE it when people see the Bowden and say "what the HELL is that??!" They want to know all about it. Like good art, it makes you react.... positively, or negatively, there is an _emotional reaction_. When Picasso went to his abstract style from his early naturalistic style, many people hated it, and didn't get it at all. But with the passage of time, it has not only been accepted, but celebrated as genius. It is often said he was way ahead of his time... like old Ben Bowden, he was ahead of his time too.
> 
> ...





Thank you Balloonatic, that was an excellent and detailed description of how to look at design. 
Everyone here could learn something from your post in how to subjectively look at a bicycle design from a new perspective and use intelligent discourse. 

I am not a big fan of the Spacelander but do appreciate it for what it represents, a brilliant fresh use of materials and aesthetics even if poorly executed.  

regards,
sarmis luters
redondo beach, ca


----------



## vincev (Sep 27, 2016)

Bowden is a classic.I would own and ride one.Great lookin bike


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 27, 2016)

sarmis said:


> Thank you Balloonatic, that was an excellent and detailed description of how to look at design.
> Everyone here could learn something from your post in how to subjectively look at a bicycle design from a new perspective and use intelligent discourse.
> 
> I am not a big fan of the Spacelander but do appreciate it for what it represents, a brilliant fresh use of materials and aesthetics even if poorly executed.
> ...



And now I wonder if Ben Bowden chose fiberglass first or design first.
If his design was made of steel, the bike would probably weigh over 100 pounds, rendering it useless as a bicycle.
OR, did the choice of fiberglass come first, thus allowing for the bikes proportions and extreme design?


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the Bowden was first made in aluminum. The choice of fiberglass was made when it went into production years later.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 27, 2016)

A stamped monocoque frame out of aluminum would be much better.


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 27, 2016)

Rich, artistic designer makes 500 poorly engineered bikes and people still want em....I'll never get it. I like old things because they are built well and will outlast anything built today...Im just too simple to appreciate it I guess...and I thought better of you Evans.


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 28, 2016)

@sarmis, thank you for your kind words, much appreciated, and @Evans200 thank you for starting this thread, it's an interesting topic and fun to analyze. It's clearly a polarizing bike, and illicits strong reactions either way. 

It's funny, I wasn't in love with the Bowden when I first saw it.. it's a middle weight, which are not my favorite, and it took me a long time to warm up to the design. I realized it was rare, fragile and a commercial failure, so was attracted to that aspect, but frankly, I thought it was sort of ugly. I saw it in person for the first time at a vintage toy show in the late 80s, and traded a $1000 toy and addl.$2000 cash. Probably more than it was worth at the time, but I wanted to own something rare and unusual. Over the years it grew on me. I've thought of selling it a few times, but then someone will flip out over it, and I change my mind. 

When I was a kid, I HATED mushrooms, but when I matured my taste changed and suddenly discovered them and now I can't imagine life without them. Same with wine.. when I was young, and even into my 20s I just didn't care much about it and couldn't figure out what all the fuss was... but one day I went on a date and she turned me on to the subtlety of good wine, and after a couple of years I developed a taste for it. Same with sushi.. I gagged the first time I ate it, but now I'm ravenous for top quality cuts of raw fish on sticky rice... go figure.

That pattern has repeated itself over and over in life for me... when I was a kid Japanese tin litho toys seemed cheap, and cheesy to me, but as an adult I went crazy for tin lithographed robots and space toys... they are SO killer. Our perceptions and perspective change with age and the passage of time... as I was saying with Picasso's work. The older I get, the more I appreciate the design of the Bowden, and appreciate it's significance. That's usually how I know I'm on to something... when I'm attracted to an item, but don't necessarily get it right away, yet simply can't stop looking at it. 

Like being attracted to the girl that all the guys bag on.... they say she's a goon, or dresses funny, or is a nerd... yet secretly I was fascinated with, and would catch myself staring at when I didn't want to. The Bowden was like that for me. Funny how we are terribly attracted to things sometimes, almost to the point of revulsion, and cannot figure out why. As I said in another post, I like classic design as many of us do, it's what makes it classic, but I'm also inextricably drawn to the unusual and can't always put my finger on why. 

Indeed, Ben Bowden's prototype in the 40s was aluminum. Bomard industries in the late 50s convinced him to produce it in fiberglass, but that was not Bowden's original intention. Sadly, his prototype was stolen or somehow disappeared, but that was his real vision.... @bikebozo posted a great photo of (I believe) Ben himself on the aluminum prototype.... the headlight is in the bottom of the front fender, and the head tube section is snub-nosed. In this configuration it's much easier to see Bowden's original intent. I think if the final product look like that, there would be far more folks giving love to this alien bike from outer space.


----------



## bairdco (Sep 28, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Rich, artistic designer makes 500 poorly engineered bikes and people still want em....I'll never get it. I like old things because they are built well and will outlast anything built today...Im just too simple to appreciate it I guess...and I thought better of you Evans.




Some foreigner makes 10 billion boring bikes and people still want em... I'll never get that.


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 28, 2016)

Aluminum bike was seized by the South African Government in 1947 and never seen again,.  That is the only known photo of Ben ,on the bike riding , it was 3 speed , shaft drive ,  hand hammered out of sheets of aluminum , by the body Dept. at M G automobiles- Ben had 96 patents around the world , some you use everyday , . Ben understood the likes and dislikes of his bike , he learned fast when he could not get distribution, and relied on a vibrating chair furniture company for distribution , They got sued when someone got injured ,and his dream was over..  He was ashamed of some of his war time items , ..The BOWDEN bike is like all things , some like them some do not , it is what makes an interesting world , Some people will still pay for a nice example ,. I know , some who have got them free in contests ,and I know some who have payed over 15,000.00..  that number of 522 is folklore , no one knows how many were made or how many were shipped ,. Mike Kaplan can even tell you that with his reproduction , some employees were stealing the bodies. 


 

check out this car a friend made ,


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 28, 2016)

@bikebozo, THANK YOU for your insight. Please tell us more?? How did you come to know Mr. Bowden? What was he like? Do you own a Spacelander?

I may be mistaken, but I think Leon Dixon came up with that 522 number somehow... if I remember correctly it was from some invoice that was discovered somewhere. I know he occasionally lurks here, maybe he will chime in and enlighten us?

That car is neat! Is it powered or like a giant soap box derby car? Or maybe a pedal car for kids? It sure is pretty... I'd love to have him fashion a tear-drop trailer for me to pull behind my Cameo... wouldn't that look sweet.


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 29, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Some foreigner makes 10 billion boring bikes and people still want em... I'll never get that.



Exciting and poorly made dont go together for me man.  In fact, they could be antonyms


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 29, 2016)

It's not a bike that's on my bucket list, but when I was a teenager going to the University of Pittsburgh I remember walking past an antique store and there were two in the window, and my eyes just about jumped out of my head when I saw them. I didn't know such a thing existed and it's probably part of why I'm into the hobby today.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 29, 2016)

Interesting they are disliked so much amongst us bike guys! I have seen a few and think the radical design for the era is what is so appealing! I kinda like them! I know of one down in S. Carolina and saw the one at chestnut hollow. Rare as hens teeth hence the hefty pricetag! Dare to dream!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 29, 2016)

Some people think a 3-400 lb. blond chic is sexy so I can see how some would be intrigued with that thing. Whatever floats or sinks your boat.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 29, 2016)

I get the whole liking the quirky chic thing, but as far as bikes go, I am attracted to the art deco 30's designs and the era in general... a connection to the past.
These machines look like they are from the Jetsons cartoon and leave me limp.
Chris


----------



## vincev (Sep 29, 2016)

The Edsel of the bike world.


----------



## Boris (Sep 29, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> I get the whole liking the quirky chic thing, but as far as bikes go, I am attracted to the art deco 30's designs and the era in general... a connection to the past.
> These machines look like they are from the Jetsons cartoon and leave me limp.
> Chris




There's a little blue pill for that. But I think a lot of these "Jetson bikes" are great time capsules and they employ some great space age design (Spacelander not included). Had they not been designed for planned obsolescence by using disposable/cheap materials and if they were more comfortable to ride, I think a lot more of us would be a bit more enthusiastic about them.


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 30, 2016)

Everyone has a thing that floats their boat @Dave Marko.... I respect that. Again, I'm attracted for the same reason you're repelled. A lot of why I like the Spacelander is the _fantasy_ space design (ie. those things designed in the era before we actually went into space that intended to indicate what the future would look like).... I grew up with the Jetsons, it was my favorite cartoon, and I love just about anything with a "future forward" design. Many of my favorite things were designed at the end of the 50s and very beginning of the 60s... they look like space aliens! Almost all are what I term "ugly-cool". If it looks like a space ship, or alien creature, I'm diggin it. When I look back at all the things I've lusted after all these years, there is a common thread... Higgins,color-flow, (especially that BAD ASS batwing light) 59 El Camino, 58 Cameo, 60 Spacelander, 61 Hamilton Electric Vega... the narrow era of design just draws me in and kicks my ass. I LOVE 30s art deco too, and I didn't warm up to this 50s/60s era for a long time, but when I did, it went off like a roman candle.

All those designs are almost instantly dated too... within a couple of years, they were cast off for new, more sleek designs making them dinosaurs. How bad ass is the 61 Plymouth, or the Hamilton Electric Altair, or the Flight II? Nutty! Dae-um... I gotta go dab... the Spacelander is right in there.. funky, ugly, way cool and freakin' awesome!

Wristwatches prior to 1957 were round or rectangular, those were your two choices... when these came out there was an uproar! Guys like Elvis or Rod Serling keyed into them right away though... guys who _*lead*_ style, not followed it.

SPACE! The final frontier... 

Whew... I'm worn out... gotta go lay down.


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 30, 2016)

The same guy that designed the watches, Richard Arbib, designed this car... the Astra Gnome. It actually exists... runs and drives! It's on display at a small car museum in LA. I'd give my left arm for it...

Bowden wasn't the only guy in the game... as the sage @Joe Buffardi says, it was a movement, a risk... a vision. And it was short lived.









View attachment 365222


----------



## momo608 (Sep 30, 2016)

There is nothing like a mix of 50's and early 60's styling with visions of the future, love it, art deco too. 

There was a short lived tv series a couple years ago called Full Custom Garage, a one man show showing the step by step build on this. Best show of its kind, sadly it's gone.


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 1, 2016)

Never expected 75 responses when I first made this post, so THANK YOU to all who chimed in. It's been a great learning experience, and a lot of fun!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 1, 2016)

thanks evans200 for putting this on ,i was at chestnut hollow 18 years ago they had 4 of thees bowdons all so they had a nother one made up that looked all mose the same ,it was red in colour , they had 900 bikes at that time !!!! they were reel nice to roy and i and showed us a round the place ,  bin there two times and planning next year to go a gain,i notice at that time they had 4 of every bike with no parts missing , from bicycle larry


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 1, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> thanks evans200 for putting this on ,i was at chestnut hollow 18 years ago they had 4 of thees bowdons all so they had a nother one made up that looked all mose the same ,it was red in colour , they had 900 bikes at that time !!!! they were reel nice to roy and i and showed us a round the place ,  bin there two times and planning next year to go a gain,i notice at that time they had 4 of every bike with no parts missing , from bicycle larry



Larry, thanks for your nice compliment. Let me know when you go next year. You can stop here first, I'm 10 minutes from Chestnut Hollow. We can go see Jerry together and rob him blind, lol.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 1, 2016)

hay al that sounds good to me !!!! wow lucky guy !!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 1, 2016)

The Bowden design, for me, is not so much about shape or style as it is about the possibility of alternative materials. I actually think the even better idea was the energy wheel concept he had, which really does predict the power-assisted bicycles of today. In some ways the Spacelander predicts the use of carbon fiber and similar materials. The Exxon Graftek of the 1970s was many years behind Bowden, and even then, the technology was not yet caught up to the idea. What grabs my interest is that Bowden envisioned the frame as a shell of alternative material rather than a series of metal tubes joined. I think that if the technologies and materials had caught up to Bowden's ideas, he would have probably done very well.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2016)

For you Spacelander lovers...

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=371742898688


----------



## Evans200 (Oct 2, 2016)

I give Bowden an "A+" for effort. So many designs of that era never got past the design stage, or the cover of Popular Mechanix magazine. Most notably all the "Dream Cars" that predicted the future but were mainly designed to grab public attention and get people into the showrooms. The Spacelander could have just as easily ended as a sketch on a cocktail napkin, but Bowden persisted and despite all odds, carried his design into production, albeit short lived. No one wanted to build, or sell his bicycle. I'll always compare this saga to Preston Tucker and his car, so many similarities but on a much smaller scale.


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 2, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> I give Bowden an "A+" for effort. So many designs of that era never got past the design stage, or the cover of Popular Mechanix magazine. Most notably all the "Dream Cars" that predicted the future but were mainly designed to grab public attention and get people into the showrooms. The Spacelander could have just as easily ended as a sketch on a cocktail napkin, but Bowden persisted and despite all odds, carried his design into production, albeit short lived. No one wanted to build, or sell his bicycle. I'll always compare this saga to Preston Tucker and his car, so many similarities but on a much smaller scale.




PRECISELY! Well said. This is why I bought the bike, more so than for the design which grew on me as the years passed. The Tucker is not a particularly attractive car, but includes so many advanced design innovations that it's historically very important. They do indeed share a lot in common. Someone else said the Bowden was the Edsel of bicycles, but I think it much more closely correlates to the Tucker.


----------



## sarmis (Oct 7, 2016)

http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/this-was-the-bicycle-of-the-future-in-1946-1586654953


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks for posting that! I have never seen those particular photos of Bowden and the bike... outstanding! The detail they reveal of the original prototype is just great.


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 8, 2016)

the bike shown with  BEN holding  it,is wood and clay , not able to be ridden -only for the britian can make it expo,Told to me by Ben Bowden 

  , this is the 1st Bowden that could be ridden , made from aluminum-shaft drive -3 speed ,with other features


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2016)

Schwinn Family Bowden listed on eBay $20k
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=322325390949


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 14, 2016)

Can anyone verify the sellers tall tale?


----------



## schwinnderella (Nov 14, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Can anyone verify the sellers tall tale?



I assume you are asking about the ebay bike. I do not know the seller or the bike but there was a white Bowden in the 1997 Schwinn auction that could certainly be this bike. At the auction it sold for $17,000 plus the buyer's penalty which was 15%.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 14, 2016)

schwinnderella said:


> I assume you are asking about the ebay bike. I do not know the seller or the bike but there was a white Bowden in the 1997 Schwinn auction that could certainly be this bike. At the auction it sold for $17,000 plus the buyer's penalty which was 15%.




Wow! Thanks for the info. Hopefully the seller will provide some proof of that to the new owner before/after he dumps 20 grand.


----------



## Jaypem (Nov 19, 2016)

Super interesting read!
Been thinking lately about how easy it is to roll out the negative,
it's like a new national pastime 
Whatever floats your boat on that score too...personally, I prefer to listen to and 
interact with people who are passionate and informed, openminded and curious about
the world.
Bikes are the easy part


----------



## Philip Notaro (Aug 24, 2017)

If anyone has either a one of a kind custom made Bowden Spacelander or a reproduction please contact me with a price. I live in California.

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Rhcap (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Phil,
     I collect and restore pre-1900 bicycles. My favorites are the dinosaurs- the ones that went extinct. They usually have fascinating designs with some serious flaws. The Bowden Spacelander is a classic example of a dinosaur. It is one of two post-1905 bikes that I have in the collection. I could not resist the image of Pee Wee Herman riding along Sunset Blvd on a Spacelander. It is a true classic.


----------



## mudagoye (Sep 9, 2018)

Hello,



Balloonatic said:


> ...Mine is an original in _Cliffs of Dover white_, which is cast in the fiberglass, not painted. It's a very low serial number (number 8 off the assembly line), ...




I have a very specific question for you as you seem to have one ( or any other member Cabe that could answer me )
I heard that the Spacelander has an inside structure made out of metal (steel or aluminium?) i would like to ask: 
Have you ever opened the inside of the frame or have a picture of this supposed structure? 

Thank you. 
A.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 9, 2018)

bairdco said:


> I think they're pretty cool looking. My mom had a picture of her riding one in the 60's at a world's fair or something. Wish I could find the pic, but...
> 
> I just think it's cool that someone made something totally different than a schwinn canti at that time.
> 
> ...



I've seen this design before and think it's far, a better looking bike than a Spacelander. Barry


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 9, 2018)

*@mudagoye,* the original 1960 Spacelanders do _*not*_ have a metal structure or subframe inside, at least mine doesn't. The only metal structures lurking beneath the fiberglass are the forks, (common, off the shelf metal forks) and the head tube captured inside the two piece frame. It's another reason so few original, '60 Spacelanders survive, the frames often cracked when ridden or heavy weight put on them. You could ride three kids on a canti Schwinn of the era, but the Bowden barely carried one, full size adolescent. 

I have not scrutinized the reproduction Spacelanders, but I have been told they do have metal structure under the fiberglass, but to my knowledge/experience the original bikes do not, except the aforementioned front forks. There are, of course metal plates on the back axles outside the fiberglass to secure and adjust the rear wheel, but no metal in the rear chain stays, seat tube, or main bars. 

I hope that answers your question. Feel free to PM me if you have more questions. I'm building a coffee house/cafe in Los Angeles and my Spacelander will be displayed on the wall, if you're local or find yourself in town early in 2019, you will be able to come scrutinize it in person while having a great cup of coffee. ;o)

Balloonatic O-O


----------



## mudagoye (Sep 11, 2018)

Thank you @Balloonatic i heard from an another french American classic bicycle lover (might known here? @zazvonschwinn) that there were an internal structure. Now that i have your point of view as an original bowden owner i can be sure what is in this marvel's shell. 
I keep in mind your invitation i like very much the idea to travel to the other side of the world to have a cup of cofee and to talk about bicycles, you are more then welcome as well for a drink at my workshop  if you pass by Paris.


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 11, 2018)

Merci beaucoup! I may just come see you one day, I haven't been to Paris in a long time. Lovely city!

I meant to add that I don't think there is even metal in the bottom bracket save for a tube to hold the crank. The kick stand is bolted right into the fiberglass, and they are often torn out or stripped loose at best. I will be seeing my Bowden soon, it's been in storage waiting for my cafe to be built. I'll see if I can get some photos for you of inside the frame. 

Your other bike lover may have seen the _reproduction_ Spacelander which I believe does indeed have a metal substructure, so that may be the issue.

When my cafe is open I will announce it here on the CABE, we're going to have regular vintage bike meet ups, rides and shows out front. Be sure to let us know whenever you get to Los Angeles, we'd love to see you.

Balloonatic O-O


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 12, 2018)

*Have really tried to enjoy that Bowden, but ....*

*Have really tried to understand that Bowden, but ....
Have had better luck understanding the book, Dianetics ...
authored by L. Ron Hubbard.  *

*Now, I didn't say I understood  that book -- just more 
luck in understanding that .. than that plastic bicycle ..
chock full of holes ... and I really don't get it.*

*O.K. ... it was a wonderful design exercise ... but that
bicycle causes me to lift numerous mental weights.*

*How about you lift 'em for a moment ...... ?*

*..... patric*

*


*


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 12, 2018)

*But, I do enjoy this monocoque-design bicycle ....




*


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 12, 2018)

I feel the same indifference to the Bowden, but the example above just looks like somebody took the front door and threw some wheels on it.
At least the Bowden has some purpose of design.
Kind of like a Frank Lloyd Wright building.
I get it, but I'm glad I'm not the one that has to live there.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 12, 2018)

Ben Bowden was a visionary for sure.
I think it's pretty safe to say, that most if not all high end professional racing bicycles are made out of a composite type of plastic.


Maybe this designer was inspired by the Spacelander?
He definitely took it to the next level.


----------



## vincev (Sep 12, 2018)

Boris said:


> Opinions are always going to be subjective. But to me, that front fender is absolutely grotesque. And the way that stupid little seat just pokes up out of the whole blob, YUCK! Form certainly doesn't follow function in this failed design experiment. The best visual design element in this bike to me is the space in the center of the bike, where there is no bike at all. Just my opinion.



That was your feelings 2 years ago.Have you had a change of heart ?


----------



## Boris (Sep 12, 2018)

vincev said:


> That was your feelings 2 years ago.Have you had a change of heart ?




Indeed I have. Under normal circumstances, I now find that all the space where there is no bike at all, to be most pleasing.

BUT!!!!!! After rereading this entire thread, I think the way @Balloonatic has his Bowden lit and displayed almost makes the bike look halfway appealing (just as long as I'm not seeing a front view of the front fender).


----------



## vincev (Sep 13, 2018)

Boris said:


> Indeed I have. Under normal circumstances, I now find that all the space where there is no bike at all, to be most pleasing.
> 
> BUT!!!!!! After rereading this entire thread, I think the way @Balloonatic has his Bowden lit and displayed almost makes the bike look halfway appealing (just as long as I'm not seeing a front view of the front fender).
> 
> View attachment 868059



Maybe you will have a change of heart towards the ultra rare Cheeto bike.................


----------



## oskisan (Feb 20, 2019)

This was an interesting thread to read through and I'm always taken by how many people slam the Bowden. I understand it is a middle weight bike and quite fragile, but one thing I would really like to know is of the people who put down the Bowden, have you also ever purchased a single bike in the price range of $13k - $15k or more? Just curious if it is more of a "its not worth that kind of money" versus never could afford one, or is it a genuine dislike. I would also tend to believe that many of those that do not like bowdens also dislike the evinrudes... both of which are in the same price range. They both are really expensive and fragile bikes.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 21, 2019)

oskisan said:


> This was an interesting thread to read through and I'm always taken by how many people slam the Bowden. I understand it is a middle weight bike and quite fragile, but one thing I would really like to know is of the people who put down the Bowden, have you also ever purchased a single bike in the price range of $13k - $15k or more? Just curious if it is more of a "its not worth that kind of money" versus never could afford one, or is it a genuine dislike. I would also tend to believe that many of those that do not like bowdens also dislike the evinrudes... both of which are in the same price range. They both are really expensive and fragile bikes.



I saw one of these in the late 60s-early 70s @ a local privately owned museum. My brother and I laughed @ them,they were goofy looking! That and the fact most people couldnt actually buy one is the reason they're so "rare" today. I think thney're still goofy looking regardless what somebody will pay for one. My $.02


----------



## Duchess (Feb 21, 2019)

I think they're ugly, but that they're fragile is why I don't like them because it makes them useless as bikes, which relegates them to art and I think they're ugly, so . . .. They're interesting from a historic standpoint of experimentation in early composites, but so is the Lotus Elite—another fragile vehicle using fiberglass is an inappropriate load-bearing application—except that the Elite was gorgeous, had incredible aerodynamic efficiency for the time, and was a decent racer due to its lightweight. I don't care about what the Bowden's worth as there are a million things I can't afford—some that I think are overvalued, some that are not—that I think are great. I'll never understand that argument, especially when it's so often employed in the defense of something so obviously polarizing, but I see it all the time for some reason.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 21, 2019)

Gets my vote for the ugliest bike ever made!!


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 21, 2019)

I like both the Bowden & the Evinrude designs.
  I sold my Evinrude ONLY because I figured I'd never be able to ride it safely.

  I do wish they had made the cars tho...


*Evinrude Rooney Lakester (1970)*


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 22, 2019)

Well while this threads been revisited, I posted here about a Bowden I picked up not quite a year ago.  I had been repainted 2 times in it's life and the tag behind the seat went missing. 

In trying to clarify as an original or reproduction I reached out to Walter Branche who was a good friend of Ben Bowden and ended up with many Bowden's as well as the original blueprints all of which have been sold. I've have lengthy conversations w/ both Craig Morrow ( Bicycle Heaven) and Michael Kaplan who was responsible for the reproductions.  The general consensus is it's original.  I have a friend who has a Bowden that was repainted not long ago, and who took pictures behind the sprocket where there's a round wooden disk it's plywood and molded into the fiberglass body, the plywood was numbered in pencil.  I confirmed w/ Craig Morrow many of the bikes he saw apart did in fact have #'s at that location in pencil but it did not correspond w/ the serial # behind the seat? 

I've taken my Bowden apart and was going to use a paint remover to look for the penciled in #, behind the sprocket but Craig Morrow and my body shop buddy both think that because it was not etched into the plywood and so faint it would be a waste of my time.  Obviously it benefits me if I confirm it's original.

On the reproductions there were 3 variations of metal used to stiffen up the fiberglass structure even an actual frame installed at some point, per Michael.  First reproduction/generation of the bike metal was used from the headtube to the bottom bracket and flat chain stays but that hidden inside the fender wells 

At the body shop 2 days ago, I removed the headlights and using a scope camera I scoped the bike with this camera probe, I never found an internal frame anywhere  but interestingly I did find a stamped number up around the headtube it looks like XX250XX!!!  As I continued w/ the scope which by the way, (I felt like a doctor doing a colonoscopy) and working my way up to the headtube I was stopped by a piece of wood, yes wood, looks like a 1x2" maybe, but good news no metal, where I was told the repos had metal for support!!  Never did see a metal frame the only metal visible with the scope is at the head tube to the forks with a metal brace going horizontally and molded into the frame and then back at the seat post tube.

BTW Walter does not recall the wooded disk at the crank/sprocket area or any penciled numbers at that location. Michael Kaplan is baffled by both the # I found at the headtube wood and claimed he never used 1x2 or any wood to strengthen the bike?? 

I'm still confused as to what I have, I'm sure I'm the first to scope a Bowden.  Attached are a few pictures I snapped from the screen of this probe.

What's your thoughts?

Mike


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 22, 2019)

No polyps, or diverticulitis.
That's good!
It looks like you've got a heathy Bowden.


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 22, 2019)

Best in Show at the Hurricane Coaster show this year.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 22, 2019)

I've loved bikes for most of my 66 years, and although I can wrench on our bikes I'm maybe a 0.2 on a 100 scale of experts[emoji16].
To me it seems like when Benjamin Bowden designed the Spacelander he was not only thinking of a futuristic design but one you could ride in a white suit and stay clean. No grease or dirt. 
Pee Wee' s suit would have stayed cleaner if he had ridden a Bowden (also if he hadn't gone in the theater to see Nurse Nancy that fateful day[emoji38]).

Sent from my Bell candlestick


----------



## Nashman (Mar 2, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> The same guy that designed the watches, Richard Arbib, designed this car... the Astra Gnome. It actually exists... runs and drives! It's on display at a small car museum in LA. I'd give my left arm for it...
> 
> Bowden wasn't the only guy in the game... as the sage @Joe Buffardi says, it was a movement, a risk... a vision. And it was short lived.
> 
> ...




It's a 1955 "concept" Metropolitan ( code named "Astra-Gnome as quoted above) in the Metropolitan ( Pit Stop) museum/resto/parts shop in N. Hollywood, Ca. It is a Nash futuristic design/vision of what Mets would look like in the future. There is also a prototype Metropolitan Station wagon in the museum. www.metpitstop.com
A tour of the museum is on You Tube.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nashman said:


> It's a 1955 "concept" Metropolitan ( code named "Astra-Gnome as quoted above) in the Metropolitan ( Pit Stop) museum/resto/parts shop in N. Hollywood, Ca. It is a Nash futuristic design/vision of what Mets would look like in the future. There is also a prototype Metropolitan Station wagon in the museum. www.metpitstop.com
> A tour of the museum is on You Tube.



We stopped there a year ago, I bought some parts for my '58 Met. The Gnome is amazing. The museum is also. What's interesting to me is the counter salesman said Jay Leno' s garage is 5 minutes away, and he's never stopped by!

Sent from my Bell candlestick


----------



## Nashman (Mar 3, 2019)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> We stopped there a year ago, I bought some parts for my '58 Met. The Gnome is amazing. The museum is also. What's interesting to me is the counter salesman said Jay Leno' s garage is 5 minutes away, and he's never stopped by!
> 
> Sent from my Bell candlestick




Cool. I've done lots of business with them via mail,phone/internet, nice folks. I wish I could see the shop and museum, but I don't travel too much anymore, and it's a LONG way away. Glad to hear you have a '58 Met. 

Jay Leno did a show on micro-cars "*Size Matters"*( have yet to see/seems I need to download something to view it) and I hear the Met is given ( Met Pit Stop) some air time, so perhaps he has been there.

Keep Nashing,

Bob


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 12, 2019)

I just came across this article, and thought I’d add it to the discussion.


----------

